# How did u thicken your hair STRANDS???



## hola_lo2002 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi ladies!!!

I'm still on a quest to find a good product that would thicken my hair strands. You see, my problem is that I have alot of hair but each strand is very thin, making it more prone to breakage. I don't know if BKT would be a good idea or maybe coating my hair with natural hair color.... Your advice is much needed here! Thanks!!!


----------



## chebaby (Sep 17, 2010)

joico k pak treatment every week.


----------



## hannan (Sep 17, 2010)

You should try henna. A lot of ladies have experienced thicker strands because it coats the hair.


----------



## gadgetdiva (Sep 17, 2010)

I've heard of henna as well.  I' curious to know if there is anything else that could help since I've read that you have to be careful with henna.

I know I've done the Aphogee 2 Step protein treatments but I can't say its plumped my strands up.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Sep 17, 2010)

chebaby said:


> joico k pak treatment every week.



I would have to agree..


----------



## Teddy B (Sep 17, 2010)

hola_lo2002 said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> I'm still on a quest to find a good product that would thicken my hair strands. You see, my problem is that I have alot of hair but each strand is very thin, making it more prone to breakage. I don't know if BKT would be a good idea or maybe coating my hair with natural hair color.... Your advice is much needed here! Thanks!!!



Like you, I have thin strands but a lot of them, people always say I have thick hair but I know it isn't (or wasn't) true.

2 things that really helped are Henna and castor oil but I would say Henna the most since I'm not that consistant with castor oil. With each treatment I could feel and see my strands getting thicker. The last time I flatironed I could really feel how thick and heavy my had become. I wear a satin pocket bonnet at night when I've flatironed and before the ends would bend because my hair is actually to long for the pocket bonnet but now it doesn't because my ends are thicker and heavier.

I even got my cousin who suffers from alopecia on the Henna band wagon. She said it makes the few strands she still had thicker and the bald spots are filling in with fine hairs. 
Just make sure you use BAQ Body Art Quality Henna. If the Henna has ppd in it, it can do more harm than good.

HTH


----------



## Sunrise (Sep 17, 2010)

Jamaican Black Castor Oil


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Sep 17, 2010)

Henna for me!


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Sep 17, 2010)

Teddy B said:


> Like you, I have thin strands but a lot of them, people always say I have thick hair but I know it isn't (or wasn't) true.
> 
> 2 things that really helped are Henna and castor oil but I would say Henna the most since I'm not that consistant with castor oil. With each treatment I could feel and see my strands getting thicker. The last time I flatironed I could really feel how thick and heavy my had become. I wear a satin pocket bonnet at night when I've flatironed and before the ends would bend because my hair is actually to long for the pocket bonnet but now it doesn't because my ends are thicker and heavier.
> 
> ...


 
That is a beautiful braidout in your signature. What was your regimen for that? Also, how are you using henna in your regimen.

Pretty Hair!


----------



## butterfly_wings (Sep 18, 2010)

chebaby said:


> joico k pak treatment every week.


 
Which one exactly, I'm looking on their website and there are a lot of products to choose from


----------



## McQuay30 (Sep 18, 2010)

Which Henna is people using?


----------



## bklynLadee (Sep 18, 2010)

I have brown hair (for people that use weave my hair color nearly matches perfectly with a #4). To be precise, its really the very front of my hair that is that color and the rest of my tresses get darker. If I am not mistaken, Henna makes the hair jet black right?  I like my hair color and would actually like to dye my hair a little light so that it CAN be a perfect match to a #4. Is there something else like Henna that I can use that wouldn't make my hair darker?


----------



## Avaya (Sep 18, 2010)

bklynLadee Henna makes your hair red.  Jet black hair is achieved when one does an Indigo treatment with the Henna.


----------



## makeupvixen (Sep 18, 2010)

well for me it was lots of deep conditioning and adding JBCO into my regimens. JBCO didn't make it grow but it did thicken my hair strands, so for that I am thankful


----------



## I AM... (Sep 18, 2010)

I henna and while in a sew in I use Castor Oil and MT. My hair is thickening and thriving.


----------



## Natirelle (Sep 18, 2010)

*What about for thinning hair strands?*


----------



## Akemi (Sep 18, 2010)

For those who use castor oil, do you apply it to your scalp or to your strands? Or both?


----------



## Guitarhero (Sep 18, 2010)

I agree with the henna because BKT makes the hair very straight (at least, mine) and it feels a lot "thinner."


----------



## gmbwink (Sep 18, 2010)

I am a newbie and I always wanted to know how to thicken my thin hair.  I actually considered just cutting it off and starting over but I would hate to do that.):   More suggestions on thickening please.


----------



## january noir (Sep 18, 2010)

bklynLadee said:


> I have brown hair (for people that use weave my hair color nearly matches perfectly with a #4). To be precise, its really the very front of my hair that is that color and the rest of my tresses get darker. If I am not mistaken, Henna makes the hair jet black right?  I like my hair color and would actually like to dye my hair a little light so that it CAN be a perfect match to a #4. Is there something else like Henna that I can use that wouldn't make my hair darker?


 
You have to use Indigo w/ Henna (a 2-step process) to make one's hair jet black.  Henna all by itself gives you red or orange tones.  I use Henna and Indigo and have been for over 3 1/2 years.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 18, 2010)

Agree with the other posters.  Joico K-Pak reconstructor thickened my strands.  I used it three times a week for two months and saw obvious improvement.  Now I use it once or twice a week.  I also do the Aphogee two step treatment once a month when I do my relaxers.  

JBCO is what I am using to thicken and fill in my hairline.  Waiting on results from that, its only been a week, but I was prompted to use it b the success stories of others.  I smooth it on twice a day.


----------



## againstallodds (Sep 18, 2010)

bklynLadee said:


> I have brown hair (for people that use weave my hair color nearly matches perfectly with a #4). To be precise, its really the very front of my hair that is that color and the rest of my tresses get darker. If I am not mistaken, Henna makes the hair jet black right?  I like my hair color and would actually like to dye my hair a little light so that it CAN be a perfect match to a #4. Is there something else like Henna that I can use that wouldn't make my hair darker?



My issue with trying henna is similar. My hair is naturally brown with highlights in some parts. I've wanted to try henna for the longest time but I do not want to alter my hair color at all, and I don't think there's a way around that with henna. I have fine strands and really want to thicken them.

Unless there's a way to avoid changing my color with henna, sadly  it's a no go for me.


----------



## Moopeh (Sep 18, 2010)

againstallodds said:


> My issue with trying henna is similar. My hair is naturally brown with highlights in some parts. I've wanted to try henna for the longest time but I do not want to alter my hair color at all, and I don't think there's a way around that with henna. I have fine strands and really want to thicken them.
> 
> Unless there's a way to avoid changing my color with henna, sadly  it's a no go for me.


 
Try Cassia, It's sometimes called "clear henna" it has te same thickening and strengthening properties without the red colour.


----------



## againstallodds (Sep 18, 2010)

Moopeh said:


> Try Cassia, It's sometimes called "clear henna" it has te same thickening and strengthening properties without the red colour.


 
Omgosh thanks! I didn't know about Cassia. I will def be giving it a try!


----------



## JC-Junkie (Sep 18, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Agree with the other posters.  Joico K-Pak reconstructor thickened my strands.  I used it three times a week for two months and saw obvious improvement.  Now I use it once or twice a week.  I also do the Aphogee two step treatment once a month when I do my relaxers.
> 
> JBCO is what I am using to thicken and fill in my hairline.  Waiting on results from that, its only been a week, but I was prompted to use it b the success stories of others.  I smooth it on twice a day.



Does JBCO stand for Jojoba Oil ? Sorry I'm new I'm just getting the hang of the abbreviations 

Great thread by the way !!!


----------



## divachyk (Sep 18, 2010)

Akemi said:


> For those who use castor oil, do you apply it to your scalp or to your strands? Or both?


 Mainly the scalp but sometimes to the ends also.



LaidBak said:


> Agree with the other posters.  Joico K-Pak reconstructor thickened my strands.  I used it three times a week for two months and saw obvious improvement.  Now I use it once or twice a week.  I also do the Aphogee two step treatment once a month when I do my relaxers.
> 
> JBCO is what I am using to thicken and fill in my hairline.  Waiting on results from that, its only been a week, but I was prompted to use it b the success stories of others.  I smooth it on twice a day.


 JBCO is definitely working to thicken my edges. I saw a noticeable improvement within a month. I lost my starting pics so I can't show my beginning progress up until now...but I have my now pics and will just track my progress from this point. What is joico k pak exactly...how do you use it...what is it good for?


----------



## Bnster (Sep 18, 2010)

JC-Junkie

JBCO is Jamaican Black Castor Oil


----------



## Missi (Sep 18, 2010)

Bigen thickens my hair...I can see a huge difference where my new growth ends & my colored hair begins.


----------



## Dposh167 (Sep 18, 2010)

.....don't use products with really heavy cones. Or products that have a heavy cone in the first 3 ingredients. Sometimes it can slick hair down too much and when u already have thin hair it doesn't help

....also, don't be afraid to use conditioners that are made to thicken hair. Its only a temp. fix, but these products don't put heavy ingredients that will weigh hair down.


----------



## Glamiam (Sep 18, 2010)

stop using the flat iron.


----------



## Blessed2bless (Sep 19, 2010)

My first choice would be to henna once a month and follow with a good deep moisture condish.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Sep 19, 2010)

Jamaican Black Castor Oil,Henna,Or Megatek...PLUS supplements.​


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 19, 2010)

divachyk said:


> JBCO is definitely working to thicken my edges. I saw a noticeable improvement within a month. I lost my starting pics so I can't show my beginning progress up until now...but I have my now pics and will just track my progress from this point. What is joico k pak exactly...how do you use it...what is it good for?



Girl I know! I was JUST over in the JBCO thread looking at your progress pics.  I hope for similar results.

Joico K Pak Reconstructor is just a protein conditioner. I was at a military academy and we did PT (sorry, Physical Training) 3 times a week.  So I had to wash my hair 3 times a week.  I had very little time to do it in because we only had 45 minutes to shower and get to class afterward.  I used Joico because I knew my hair would get mushy and break off from that much washing if I didn't give it some protein.  And Joico works in only 3 minutes.  Anyway, I noticed that my hair stopped breaking altogether, and the strands were so much thicker!   I used to have practically see through strands.  It was pathetic. But after those two months my strands are thicker and stronger.    In fairness, I also stopped using heat.  I didn't have time to blow dry so I wet bunned 5 days a week.


----------



## Mystic (Sep 19, 2010)

Try the Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer.  You will be shocked at how this bad boy thickens your strands almost instantly.  

I have also used volumizer mouse before I rollerset and that has been working well too but the Aphogee leave in is da bomb!


----------



## Solitude (Sep 19, 2010)

hola_lo2002 are you relaxed? If so, simply stretching out your relaxers will strengthen and thicken your hair in general, along with less direct heat. 

Products can coat your hair, making it appear thicker, but the way to thicken it up over time by not doing things that thin out your hair like overprocessing and flat-ironing.

As far as BKT, all the pics of BKT'd hair that I've seen look thinner.

Textured styles and rollesets can also give give the appearance of voluminous hair.

ETA: sorry I had your name wrong, OP! no wonder my "mention" wasn't working.


----------



## kblc06 (Sep 19, 2010)

One word: JOICO


----------



## brown_skin_poppin (Sep 19, 2010)

Jamaican Black Castor Oil really helped me, i got mine on ebay.


----------



## Aicer (Sep 19, 2010)

I've heard using cellophanes help thicken the hair also.  I've never used it though but I want to, maybe someone can chime in who has.


----------



## Natural Hair Stylist (Sep 19, 2010)

I just bought jbco. So we will see what happens


----------



## divachyk (Sep 19, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Girl I know! I was JUST over in the JBCO thread looking at your progress pics.  I hope for similar results.
> 
> Joico K Pak Reconstructor is just a protein conditioner. I was at a military academy and we did PT (sorry, Physical Training) 3 times a week.  So I had to wash my hair 3 times a week.  I had very little time to do it in because we only had 45 minutes to shower and get to class afterward.  I used Joico because I knew my hair would get mushy and break off from that much washing if I didn't give it some protein.  And Joico works in only 3 minutes.  Anyway, I noticed that my hair stopped breaking altogether, and the strands were so much thicker!   I used to have practically see through strands.  It was pathetic. But after those two months my strands are thicker and stronger.    In fairness, I also stopped using heat.  I didn't have time to blow dry so I wet bunned 5 days a week.


 I understand what PT means, lol. I work for the govt, although I'm civilian (civil service)....most ppl would be like PT? What's PT....I know that PT takes a toll on on the ladies' hair. JBCO really helped me. I also have been caring for my hair better in addition to using JBCO....weekly DC, no more traditional wrapping, protective styling 24-7. I might give k-pak a try sometime in the future. ETA: thx for serving.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 19, 2010)

butterfly_wings said:


> Which one exactly, I'm looking on their website and there are a lot of products to choose from


 
i dont remember what its called but it is the treatment not the conditioner. i think its called the reconstructor. it comes in a brown or gold tube.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 19, 2010)

ive been using castor oil, but this weekend i purchased (because it was on sale) sammy fat head thickening conditioner i havent tried it yet


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Sep 19, 2010)

january noir said:


> You have to use Indigo w/ Henna (a 2-step process) to make one's hair jet black.  Henna all by itself gives you red or orange tones.  I use Henna and Indigo and have been for over 3 1/2 years.


 
i've read, that "indigo" is not jet black, but dark blue.. 
I would like to try Henna and keep my color, I luv my hair color, it's a very darked black more dark than #1B and don't want reddish tones, ou blue tones :'( please clear me !!!


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Sep 19, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Girl I know! I was JUST over in the JBCO thread looking at your progress pics.  I hope for similar results.
> 
> Joico K Pak Reconstructor is just a protein conditioner. I was at a military academy and we did PT (sorry, Physical Training) 3 times a week.  So I had to wash my hair 3 times a week.  I had very little time to do it in because we only had 45 minutes to shower and get to class afterward.  I used Joico because I knew my hair would get mushy and break off from that much washing if I didn't give it some protein.  And Joico works in only 3 minutes.  Anyway, I noticed that my hair stopped breaking altogether, and the strands were so much thicker!   I used to have practically see through strands.  It was pathetic. But after those two months my strands are thicker and stronger.    In fairness, I also stopped using heat.  I didn't have time to blow dry so I wet bunned 5 days a week.


 
okay about protein, I have hydrolyzed wheat protein that can I had to my deep treatment. 
but I'm natural, I don't think it will be good to use a protein treatment 3 times a week like you. it will make my hair feels hair and surely more brittle.. 
which frequency do y'all think I have to do a protein treatment? 
once, twice a month? once a week? 
thanks in advance because I really dunno.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 19, 2010)

Krystle~Hime said:


> okay about protein, I have hydrolyzed wheat protein that can I had to my deep treatment.
> but I'm natural, I don't think it will be good to use a protein treatment 3 times a week like you. it will make my hair feels hair and surely more brittle..
> which frequency do y'all think I have to do a protein treatment?
> once, twice a month? once a week?
> thanks in advance because I really dunno.


 
Hydrolyzed wheat protein is used mostly for moisture, so I don't think your hair would get brittle.  Keratin and collagen are used for strength.  There are many good threads that explains what each type of protein is good for.  
Yes, my hair is relaxed and benefits from extra protein.  You should always listen to your hair to see what it needs.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=20494&pagenumber=
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=85360&pagenumber=


----------



## MissHoney26 (Sep 19, 2010)

light to medium strength protein every week, little to no direct heat, and dusting frequently keeps my hair thick from root to tip. I can't forget jbco either!


----------



## freecurl (Sep 19, 2010)

Subbing...


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 19, 2010)

Mystic said:


> Try the Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer.  You will be shocked at how this bad boy thickens your strands almost instantly.
> 
> I have also used volumizer mouse before I rollerset and that has been working well too but the Aphogee leave in is da bomb!


 
Mystic How are you using the Aphogee leave in?  Daily? Once a week? With/without heat?  I always thought it had to be used with heat to be effective, and I avoid heat.  But I am interested in how you got your results.


----------



## ActionActress (Sep 19, 2010)

*So far great answers.  I do alot of henning and brahmi-ing, and shikakai-ing and such.

But the concern is, although one may have alot of thinner strands that could make the over all look of the hair thick already... how does one thicken each, individual strand of single hairs.

From what I have heard some years ago, Vitamin B5 (Pantothenic Acid) will thicken the strands as they GROW OUT of the scalp.  This however does take time.  



AA*


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Sep 19, 2010)

Teddy B said:


> Like you, I have thin strands but a lot of them, people always say I have thick hair but I know it isn't (or wasn't) true.
> 
> 2 things that really helped are Henna and castor oil but I would say Henna the most since I'm not that consistant with castor oil. With each treatment I could feel and see my strands getting thicker. The last time I flatironed I could really feel how thick and heavy my had become. I wear a satin pocket bonnet at night when I've flatironed and before the ends would bend because my hair is actually to long for the pocket bonnet but now it doesn't because my ends are thicker and heavier.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the info!!! now i just have to find that henna ( I live in Canada) and see how it works. It gets really frustrating when u know you're doing everything to keep your hair healthy but it keeps breaking anyway because it's too thin..... Do you buy your henna online???


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Sep 19, 2010)

Interesting facts..... I've been taking vitamins consistently for awhile now and it contains vitamin B5. Do you know the concentration needed in order for the B5 to be effective??



ActionActress said:


> *So far great answers.  I do alot of henning and brahmi-ing, and shikakai-ing and such.
> 
> But the concern is, although one may have alot of thinner strands that could make the over all look of the hair thick already... how does one thicken each, individual strand of single hairs.
> 
> ...


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Sep 19, 2010)

Lol!!! I barely use the flat iron... Only use it to do length checks every 3-4 months if I'm not too lazy  ... and that's what is so frustrating about this situation. I rarely use heat and my hair is still thin. Since I've been taking hairfinity they dont break as much but I still get some breakage (I do trim every 3 months too). So my last alternative before I give up really is to find a thickener. I'm going have to try Henna and see if it makes a difference like some of you suggested. I already tried the Joick K-pak and didn't really see a difference after 3 months of using it consistently (17 minute-miracle kit). I have to admit that i've been slacking off the JBCO so I'll have to start using that again. Hair can be SOOO complicated.......


Glamiam said:


> stop using the flat iron.


----------



## ActionActress (Sep 19, 2010)

*@hola...*

*When I found out about at the time, the average amount us hair growers were taking was atleast 1000 mg. per day.  At the same time we were finding out that it made our acne prone skin clearer at those amounts. Some were taking up to 2000 mgs,  2500mgs as the highest amount. I wouldn't go any higher. (People were coming off accutane.)

AA*


----------



## ActionActress (Sep 19, 2010)

*If I am recalling correctly FO-TI herb became really popular because of hair thickening and growing extending properties. I think.*

*AA*

*edit: The key is GROWING in each INDIVIDUAL strand thicker, even if slightly...can make a good difference.*


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Sep 19, 2010)

ActionActress said:


> *@hola...*
> 
> *When I found out about at the time, the average amount us hair growers were taking was atleast 1000 mg. per day.  At the same time we were finding out that it made our acne prone skin clearer at those amounts. Some were taking up to 2000 mgs,  2500mgs as the highest amount. I wouldn't go any higher. (People were coming off accutane.)
> 
> AA*


 
Wow, that's alot!!!! There's only 200mg (in total) of B5 in the Hairfinity vitamins.... I'm going to add more to my daily intakes then! Thanks for the info!


----------



## 72giagia (Sep 19, 2010)

Teddy B, How do you use the henna?  Do you henna before or after a relaxer and how long before/after relaxer?  Where do you purchase the henna is online or a local store?  What is your henna receipe?  Sorry so many questions?  I'm new and your hair is beautiful.  Thanks in advance for any help or advice you can give.


----------



## Shadiyah (Sep 19, 2010)

Can you please tell me what PPD is?



Teddy B said:


> Like you, I have thin strands but a lot of them, people always say I have thick hair but I know it isn't (or wasn't) true.
> 
> 2 things that really helped are Henna and castor oil but I would say Henna the most since I'm not that consistant with castor oil. With each treatment I could feel and see my strands getting thicker. The last time I flatironed I could really feel how thick and heavy my had become. I wear a satin pocket bonnet at night when I've flatironed and before the ends would bend because my hair is actually to long for the pocket bonnet but now it doesn't because my ends are thicker and heavier.
> 
> ...


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Sep 19, 2010)

okay, this night i've read so many threads and asked so many questions ! 
so I think I'm gonna give a serious try to Cassia Obovata. Same strengthening and thickening properties as Henna,  but with this, I will be able to keep my dark hair color that I luv(hihi  ) 
I'm gonna give it a serious try for the whole October month. I'm so in a hurry.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Sep 19, 2010)

Shadiyah said:


> Can you please tell me what PPD is?


 
I think this link will help you .. A LOT 
The Henna Page - PPD Black Henna


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 19, 2010)

hola_lo2002 said:


> Wow, that's alot!!!! There's only 200mg (in total) of B5 in the Hairfinity vitamins.... I'm going to add more to my daily intakes then! Thanks for the info!


 
Be careful with mega doses of vitamins.  I jumped on the B5 bandwagon and had a terrible reaction. Increase the dosage over time, listen to your body, and don't force anything for the sake of hair.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Sep 22, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Hydrolyzed wheat protein is used mostly for moisture, so I don't think your hair would get brittle.  Keratin and collagen are used for strength.  There are many good threads that explains what each type of protein is good for.
> Yes, my hair is relaxed and benefits from extra protein.  You should always listen to your hair to see what it needs.
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=20494&pagenumber=
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=85360&pagenumber=


 
Mmh, I know it also helps for restore the moisture balance, but it's also an amino acids complex. So it  strengthens the hair too.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 22, 2010)

Krystle~Hime said:


> Mmh, I know it also helps for restore the moisture balance, but it's also an amino acids complex. So it  strengthens the hair too.


 
Yes, but your concern was specifically about your hair becoming brittle from using it.  Its not likely to cause that since its main function is to attract and retain moisture.


----------



## JC-Junkie (Sep 30, 2010)

I read that ladies found success with Omega 3 oils, like flaxseed oil and cod liver oil and fish oil. Have any of you ladies read about this or had success ?


----------



## simone103 (Sep 30, 2010)

Aphogee 2 step protein treatment every 6-8 weeks


----------



## yodie (Sep 30, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i dont remember what its called but it is the treatment not the conditioner. i think its called the reconstructor. it comes in a brown or gold tube.



Just started using Joico Kpak Deep Reconstructor. Only been using it at the salon, once every two weeks. Plan on using this for the next couple of months.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Sep 30, 2010)

can the hair be thickened permenantly and from the inside out?  A lot of products give the hair thickness when it is applied, but the thickness either washes out or wears off after time.

I've used Fat Hair products and they do work.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 30, 2010)

hola_lo2002 said:


> Thanks for the info!!! now i just have to find that henna ( I live in Canada) and see how it works. It gets really frustrating when u know you're doing everything to keep your hair healthy but it keeps breaking anyway because it's too thin..... Do you buy your henna online???


 
Where in Canada?  If you are in Toronto I happened to see Henna in a health store at the mall at Kennedy & Sheppard.


----------



## gadgetdiva (Oct 15, 2010)

Lots of great suggestions! I think I will stick with the JBCO and also incorporate the Joico K-PAK DPR!


----------



## Freespirit02 (Oct 15, 2010)

JC-Junkie said:


> Does JBCO stand for Jojoba Oil ? Sorry I'm new I'm just getting the hang of the abbreviations
> 
> Great thread by the way !!!


 
No baby cakes..it means Jamaican black castor oil..it's amazing stuff!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Oct 15, 2010)

Krystle~Hime said:


> i've read, that "indigo" is not jet black, but dark blue..
> I would like to try Henna and keep my color, I luv my hair color, it's a very darked black more dark than #1B and don't want reddish tones, ou blue tones :'( please clear me !!!


 

that is my dilemma with wanting try henna. I love jet black but I dont want to risk doing the Indigo wrong and coming out with blueish tint hair. I have very thin strand and I would like to thicken them up. I am never too consistent with castor oil but I do stretch and texlax which has helped some but not enough.


----------



## gadgetdiva (Oct 15, 2010)

mzsophisticated26 said:


> that is my dilemma with wanting try henna. I love jet black but I dont want to risk doing the Indigo wrong and coming out with blueish tint hair. I have very thin strand and I would like to thicken them up. I am never too consistent with castor oil but I do stretch and texlax which has helped some but not enough.


 
I've used henna & indigo...I got it from an east asian grocer....I should've waited & ordered the BAQ but my hair is black not blue black.
Here is a my hair after a coupe of washes post henna w/ indigo:


----------



## Dominican09 (Oct 15, 2010)

Team Henna :Grin: BUT you have to make sure you deep condition after the treatment and subsequently because it can be drying. I usually mix my henna with honey and green tea from curlynikki henna tutorial.


----------



## LuluB (Nov 2, 2010)

Definitely Hennaing. I also bought CandyC's thickening cream from her website: cherie hair range. Seems to help also.


----------



## Moonpie8 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hask Henna & Placenta Super Pack 2 oz.
From Sally's is this a good product to use to get thicker strands if one wanted to try henna?


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Nov 2, 2010)

Moonpie8 said:


> Hask Henna & Placenta Super Pack 2 oz.
> From Sally's is this a good product to use to get thicker strands if one wanted to try henna?


 
But doesn't this product cause cancer over time or something???


----------



## LuluB (Nov 5, 2010)

Use natural henna from HennaForHair.com


----------



## divachyk (Nov 5, 2010)

gadgetdiva said:


> Lots of great suggestions! I think I will stick with the JBCO and also incorporate the Joico K-PAK DPR!


 
How is this combination working out for you?


----------



## Natural Hair Stylist (Nov 6, 2010)

I am taking Omega 3 Fish Oil and every other wash I am washing with Biotene Natural Shampoo. I am also using a Bioten Conditioner. I feel my hair is thicker. I also freeform my locs so that does help. I also put garlic in alot of my wash out products. As not to lose any hair (cut down on the shedding).


----------



## Wildkat08 (Nov 11, 2010)

Great thread OP... definitely subbing!  For the ladies using JBCO, how are you using it exactly?  I find castor oil to be very think and to weigh the hair down which is definitely something those wanting thicker strands would not want, so how are the ladies seeing results from it using it? Anyone mixing it with henna? Also, are you ladies washing with shampoo after using henna mixed w/ oils or just rinsing really well? If just rinsing, doesnt this leave an oily residue defeating the purpose? Sorry for all the questions ladies, but if I can get some answers this thread my be my hair's saving grace  

BTW: For all the ladies on this thread that said they were about to try something new (henna, joico, JBCO, B% in high doses, etc) PRETTY PLEASE report back with your results!


----------



## divachyk (Nov 11, 2010)

Wildkat08, I don't henna, I only use jbco. I apply it to my scalp when air drying and massage it in. It absorbs better than laxative castor (to me) so it doesn't weigh hair down if used in small amounts. Also while air drying, I apply it as my sealer or use it in kimmay's leave-in. It makes my hair super soft. The key is a little goes a long way and rub or massage it in good.


----------



## Amerie123 (Nov 11, 2010)

For those that uses the JBCO, how long would you say it took you before you notice the thickening?


----------



## Jas123 (Nov 11, 2010)

bklynLadee said:


> I have brown hair (for people that use weave my hair color nearly matches perfectly with a #4). To be precise, its really the very front of my hair that is that color and the rest of my tresses get darker. If I am not mistaken, Henna makes the hair jet black right?  I like my hair color and would actually like to dye my hair a little light so that it CAN be a perfect match to a #4. Is there something else like Henna that I can use that wouldn't make my hair darker?


 
henna will add a red cast to your hair


----------



## Jas123 (Nov 11, 2010)

i think jbco & henna are great suggestions... but also try thickening via the internal route as well with supplementations such as msm, biotin, b-complex, amino acids (protein) especially nac cysteine and healthy eating... hth


----------



## Artemis (Nov 11, 2010)

hola_lo2002 said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> I'm still on a quest to find a good product that would thicken my hair strands. You see, my problem is that I have alot of hair but each strand is very thin, making it more prone to breakage. I don't know if BKT would be a good idea or maybe coating my hair with natural hair color.... Your advice is much needed here! Thanks!!!


 
Vitamin B5: 500 mg 2x/day

The only thing is that the hair that grows in will be thicker, not the hair you have now. I agree with protein treatments in the meantime, though.


----------



## Wildkat08 (Dec 12, 2010)

Bumpity Bump for updates on progress!


----------



## divachyk (Dec 12, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Agree with the other posters.  Joico K-Pak  reconstructor thickened my strands.  I used it three times a week for  two months and saw obvious improvement.  Now I use it once or twice a  week.  I also do the Aphogee two step treatment once a month when I do  my relaxers.
> JBCO is what I am using to thicken and fill in my hairline.  Waiting on  results from that, its only been a week, but I was prompted to use it b  the success stories of others.  I smooth it on twice a day.


Today will be the first day using Joico kpak. Any tips to ensure I get  the full effectiveness of using it? How long did it take before you seen  improvement and is it easy to protein overload with this product? (I  assume no since you used it 3x week).



JC-Junkie said:


> I read that ladies found success with Omega 3  oils, like flaxseed oil and cod liver oil and fish oil. Have any of you  ladies read about this or had success ?


I've taken Omega 369 and fish oil on separate occasions but I don't  think it thickened my strands.



amazing said:


> For those that uses the JBCO, how long would you  say it took you before you notice the thickening?


It took several months. I've gotten really lazy and I haven't been  massaging my edges with jbco as frequently because they've grown back in  so well. I need to get back on the grind. I don't give jbco 100%  credit. I also stopped wrapping my hair at night and I don't use direct  heat any more. I think the 3 things (jbco, no wrapping, no heat)  together improved my edges. 

Check out  my reveal in the jbco cycle 2 thread.  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...r-castor-oil-2010-edition-cycle-2~*~*-14.html. My reveal is post #264.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Dec 13, 2010)

Keeping my hair properly moisturized(water water water inside and out) and DCing weekly with ORS replenish pak.  limiting heat drastically and minimizing products that I use on my hair.  Feels like I have a new head of hair.


----------



## helixhoney (Dec 15, 2010)

What about henna over colored hair; can you do that? I know that there can be reaction between the two...


----------



## *C00KIE* (Dec 15, 2010)

This question has bothered me over and over again. I created threads in the past and read A LOT of threads on behalf of thickening the hair strand.
What I have came up w/ and what has worked for me is...

1. Ayurveda Regime
2. Haitian Castor Oil
3. B5 supplement (1,500mg-3,000mg daily)
4. B-Complex and Vitamin C (for the absorption of B5)

I have also tried NAC, which is also good; due to it being so expensive I have stop taken it.

ETA. I am also transitioning back to natural, but with these tips I have notice that my previous relaxed hair has gotten rid of the lifeless/limp look (looks strong and healthy) and my new growth is thicker than the relaxed ends. HTH!


----------



## cornaline (Dec 15, 2010)

using Megatek as a conditioner once a week for the past 6 months has notably thikened my strands.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Dec 15, 2010)

helixhoney said:


> What about henna over colored hair; can you do that? I know that there can be reaction between the two...


 
I want to know this also


----------



## *C00KIE* (Dec 15, 2010)

cornaline said:


> using Megatek as a conditioner once a week for the past 6 months has notably thikened my strands.


 
Megatek for me made extra hair grow, like hair strands. I mix half megatek w/ half of MTG, and 3 tablespoons of Wheat Germ and a tablespoon of Olive oil and Castor Oil together for a growth aid. What I do notice is that my hair has more hair strands, esp around the edges of my hair...

ETA. I put this mixture on my scalp every other day and re-braid my hair


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 15, 2010)

cornaline said:


> using Megatek as a conditioner once a week for the past 6 months has notably thikened my strands.



I thought megatek was only to use on scalp?


----------



## cornaline (Dec 16, 2010)

It is also used as a conditioner.  I used it on scalp also but for that sped up growth only.  What was really effective on hair strand thickening was conditioning my hair with it.


----------



## *C00KIE* (Dec 16, 2010)

^^^ megatek can be used as a protein treatment ^^^


----------



## Wildkat08 (Dec 16, 2010)

......................


*C00KIE* said:


> This question has bothered me over and over again. I created threads in the past and read A LOT of threads on behalf of thickening the hair strand.
> What I have came up w/ and what has worked for me is...
> 
> 1. Ayurveda Regime
> ...


----------



## Wildkat08 (Dec 16, 2010)

Sorry ladies and Cookie... The portion in the post above that starts with "NAC?" is my actual post... Not a part of Cookie's post. This is my first time posting with my iPhone and I have no idea why it did that... Looking forward to my computer being fixed... Thanks for your patience... Please still answer my inquiries!! Lol


----------



## Aggie (Dec 16, 2010)

For my hair henna, and lately prayer, have been a God-send in thickening up my strands. I just added pantothenic acid to my regimen yesterday (500mg/day). I will increase this to 1000mg/day in about 4-6 weeks depending on how my body responds to it. 

I also texlax my hair now and use virtually no heat on my hair except for deep conditioning under my hooded dryer or hair steamer. I may lightly use a flat iron once to twice a year now for length checks only.


----------



## Wildkat08 (Dec 18, 2010)

Bumping Bumping... what is NAC?


----------



## NikStarrr (Dec 18, 2010)

helixhoney said:


> What about henna over colored hair; can you do that? I know that there can be reaction between the two...



Yes, you can henna over colored hair.  You just have to use BAQ (body art quality) henna because it's pure henna and has no other chemicals in it (which is called compound hennas).


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Dec 18, 2010)

The use of overnight treatments (i.e. L'oreal Overnight Treatment and Alterna Overnight Treatment)  - I use the Alterna on the nights that I will be washing in the morning as this is required. Nexxus and Tigi have some overnight treatments that I will be trying out as well. You just apply to dry hair and there is no residue/mess left on your linens or pillows. I have been using these products for about 4-5 months and I really like the results. The L'oreal has ceramides (just in case anyone was wondering) - 

My hair is growing fine but I guess it just needed that extra "umph" as I wear my hair down the majority of the time. I can't say exactly which one has thickened hair but I know they both had a lot to do with it...


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Dec 18, 2010)

Wildkat08 said:


> Bumping Bumping... what is NAC?



I just "Googled" it...

NAC  (N-Acetyl Cysteine) is a modified form of cysteine--a sulfurous amino  acid that if taken regularly can aide in hair growth along with other health benefits. NAC is available in supplement form but can be found in foods  such as brussel sprouts, broccoli, eggs, fish, garlic, seafood and  whole grains. The benefits of NAC are optimized when taken with vitamin  C.

NAC  is processed through the liver in the body and acts as a powerful  antioxidant in several areas of the body. Cysteine supplements are not  safe to take for a long period of time because of it's tendency to  convert to cystine in the body which can result in kidney and bladder  stones. NAC as a modified version is safer to take for longer periods of  time continuously and is found to be a more potent form of the amino  acid than cysteine by itself.

Read more:  Nac & Hair Growth | eHow.com Nac & Hair Growth | eHow.com​


Read more:  Nac & Hair Growth | eHow.com Nac & Hair Growth | eHow.com​


----------



## wun_n_onlie (Dec 19, 2010)

panthenol is suppose to help with thickness....i know s curl contains panthenol so that might help!


----------



## Wildkat08 (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks so much for the info and links sqzbly1908! 



sqzbly1908 said:


> I just "Googled" it...
> 
> NAC  (N-Acetyl Cysteine) is a modified form of cysteine--a sulfurous amino  acid that if taken regularly can aide in hair growth along with other health benefits. NAC is available in supplement form but can be found in foods  such as brussel sprouts, broccoli, eggs, fish, garlic, seafood and  whole grains. The benefits of NAC are optimized when taken with vitamin  C.
> 
> ...


----------



## halee_J (Dec 20, 2010)

Henna thickened my hair from the very first treatment and it just gets better over time. Castor oil also thickens but IMO its temporary. The effect went away once I stopped using it.


----------



## blackberry815 (Dec 20, 2010)

What are the rules for using henna? Can u do it before u relax your hair or after you relax? And where do you. Buy henna how much does it cost?


----------



## JDenni81 (Dec 20, 2010)

loveurself84 said:


> No baby cakes..it means Jamaican black castor oil..it's amazing stuff!


 
HOW SHOULD THE JBCO BE APPLIED TO THE HAIR? AND HOW OFTEN?


----------



## divachyk (Dec 20, 2010)

blackberry815 said:


> What are the rules for using henna? Can u do it before u relax your hair or after you relax? And where do you. Buy henna how much does it cost?


I too would like to know this. I have seen a lot of threads pop up about henna but I never engaged in them because I was afraid I'd jack up my hair, kinda like you can when placing color in the hair. Now that I'm becoming comfy with my hair and techniques, I would like to know more about henna, the pros/cons and anything in between. I remember reading that it can be drying but that's also true for sulfur products.



JDenni81 said:


> HOW SHOULD THE JBCO BE APPLIED TO THE HAIR? AND HOW OFTEN?


I apply it several x's a week by using a color applicator bottle. I just apply light squirts throughout my entire head and massage it in. I apply a little extra on my edges which needs the most TLC.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 20, 2010)

As mentioned previously, I read that Joico kpak thickens the strands. Not sure if the thickening is permanent or temporary (meaning, the thickness goes away if the product is not continually used). 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...ng-some-substitions-joico-17-min-miracle.html

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...discussion/374303-joico-users-my-first-2.html

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...vers-how-do-you-use-achieve-thicker-hair.html


----------



## Natural Hair Stylist (Dec 28, 2010)

Get yall some type of fish oil. I am now taking cod liver oil and the roots of my locs look so thick. They started to thicken up when I was taking fish oil. I switched to cod liver oil because I read that it had more omega 3 in it. I hope that my acual loc starts to thicken up soon. I want my locs thick..


----------



## arosieworld (Dec 28, 2010)

divachyk said:


> As mentioned previously, I read that Joico kpak thickens the strands. Not sure if the thickening is permanent or temporary (meaning, the thickness goes away if the product is not continually used).
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...ng-some-substitions-joico-17-min-miracle.html
> 
> ...



Joico has body luxe poo and condish as well. I have used it 2 weeks in a row and I think its working,,,,


----------

